# New Avian X lessers ?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

What size are these decoys? Are they similar to the size of hardcores, GhG old style lessers or new style, Dakota life size?

I like the idea of smaller decoys so I can fit more in the truck bed but do not wanna sacrifice luring in big ole canadas


----------



## jkangas (Sep 28, 2011)

They are quite a bit smaller, I'd say similar to the ghg lesser size. I just bought a dozen AXF lessers and they will be perfect for early season


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You wanna post some picks next to your other decoys?


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

There are some pictures on here. They are the size of the old Ghg lessers and they come with a bag and field stakes. Definitely going to kill birds. http://www.iawaterfowlers.com/52581/avi ... rs-updated


----------



## novak8806 (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered a dozen and they are junk and missing flocking and the bag ripped trying to put a decoy away cause the bags are to small


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

novak8806 said:


> I ordered a dozen and they are junk and missing flocking and the bag ripped trying to put a decoy away cause the bags are to small


Well that's disappointing. I miss the old GhG lessers. Should not have sold mine.....


----------



## novak8806 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep I ordered 10 dozen and I called avian and they offered to send me a flocking kit to touch them up and then put me on hold and was talking about me and little did they know I wasn't on hold and hear everything ....I sent then back and will never purchase a avian or zink product


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Honestly the bags they send with the avians are absolute junk. I bought a few dozen of the axf lessers and am impressed with the look. There were no defects on any of the decoys I bought. Only complaint is that the bag is cheap and to small. I used the bags they came with for some newbolds and a few dozen mallards. These lessers make the old ghg lessers look like junk imo


----------



## novak8806 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ya I had 2 bags rip trying to put the decoys in them


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been thinking about getting some fully flocked Avians. So am I correct in saying the decoys are good just the bags suck? Or would I be better off going with Dakota fully flocked?


----------



## novak8806 (Jul 25, 2015)

Dakota without question....there néw ones are awesome


----------



## tman_ (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok I have the Dakota lesser now and really like them they are holding up nicely. Was just thinking I would mix in some avians for different poses. So what does everyone think stick with Dakotas fully flocked and just get some full sized one? Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't get me wrong Dakotas will kill geese, any decoy will kill geese but when comparing the avian lessers to Dakota lessers there is no comparison as far as looks. Avians win imo hands down. Dakota has some signature series decoys out, they look ok but still not quite as realistic. Idk each to their own but I would go avian. :beer:


----------



## nodakgreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought a dozen of the new signature series Dakota's and also have a couple dozen of the lessers and a couple dozen of the big guys. The new signature series are an in between size between the old hard plastic big guys and the lessers, imo perfect size! They also have that new avian look to them with much more feather detail, they are pricey but worth it. And when is comes to the durability of the eva plastic you can't beat it, at all. You could drive over them with a truck the decoy would collapse and then pop back out to normal with no paint gone whatsoever and only the flocking would be affected. The best bang for your buck in durability and longevity terms Dakota's lead the markets along with the older bigfoots.


----------

